# Dealextreme Still Not Shipped.



## bestibomber (May 17, 2009)

I bought a Acekard 2 from dealextreme (SKU:11811) on  5/9/2009 and I had a ETA that said "5/15/2009" then it suddenly dissapered and it still says "waiting for supplier". Anyone else have this problem? When will it get shipped?

Edit: Now it says "Processing - Contact us for updates." What does that mean?

Edit: My status still is "Processing - Contact us for updates." but I have my tracking number.... when I try to track it on HongKong Post it asks me for a"Processing - Contact us for updates." what is that?

Edit: Okay the order got to HongKong Post now. Do I have to complete a Online Enquiry Form at HongKong Post?

Thanks.


----------



## bestibomber (May 17, 2009)

I bought a Acekard 2 from dealextreme (SKU:11811) on 5/9/2009 and I had a ETA that said "5/15/2009" then it suddenly dissapered and it still says "waiting for supplier". Anyone else have this problem? When will it get shipped?


----------



## phyl0x (May 17, 2009)

that means its out of stock, if you email them, they will give you  options to pick a new item or get a refund on that one.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 17, 2009)

Since it looks like its out of stock, it can take 1 - 3 weeks or more.


----------



## bestibomber (May 17, 2009)

phyl0x said:
			
		

> that means its out of stock, if you email them, they will give you  options to pick a new item or get a refund on that one.



I E-mailed them around 4 days ago, but no response.


----------



## bestibomber (May 17, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Since it looks like its out of stock, it can take 1 - 3 weeks or more.



Where does it show that its out of stock?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2009)

How many threads do you intend to make about this issue?


----------



## Spartan117H3 (May 17, 2009)

DealExtreme usually takes a long time to deliver nontheless. I've ordered things from there and for where I live in the US, east coast, it takes 7 days more than the maximum amount of days listed on the thing. For example, if it says 1-3 days, it takes 3+7=10 days. Anyways, if it says waiting for supplier, it just means it's waiting for AceKard to give it to them before shipping it to you. It just means they've run out of it themselves and will take a little longer to ship to you depending on how long it takes for the AK to get to DX and DX to you.


----------



## Tokiopop (May 17, 2009)

This has almost nothing to do with the Acekard. If you hve a problem, tell DealExtreme. We cannot help you.


----------



## bestibomber (May 17, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> The fact that it says ETA means it is out of stock.  ETA means estimated time of arrival, which means they don't have any in stock, but expect to ahve them in stock approximately on the 15th.  Since it is only an estimation, a 1 business day delay or even more is to be expected, but the fact that it is DealExtreme and the extremely popular AceKard 2 means that it could be delayed for weeks.  You just have to wait it out since you are too cheap to buy one for a higher price.



The 15th already passed.


----------



## Drewbear (May 17, 2009)

same thing happened with me. DX just takes a long time to ship, hence the "free shipping" u were just unlucky to order when its out of stock


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 17, 2009)

I order a flash cart and it came 4 weeks after :s
So just wait, your also in bad luck cause they are out of stock and maybe haven't updated their
page.
Be patience.

DX is cheap but slow in delivery in most cases.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=119047

I purchased my itouch2 dsi from gamebygame.com and it came in 3 days.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 17, 2009)

My advice? Cancel your DealExtreme order and buy it elsewhere. I tried buying one there too but it took age to ship, in fact it never did.

www.gamezway.com is where I bought my acekard, same price, free same-day shipping, it's a better deal than DX is.


----------



## anaxs (May 17, 2009)

this is what i hate bout dealxtreme...i like their prices tho


----------



## Drewbear (May 17, 2009)

that gamezway site looks pretty good. ill have to try them out when a new card comes out


----------



## rommy667 (May 18, 2009)

DX rules ive gotten loads of stuff of em the longest ive wated was 14 days & the shortest was a very fast 5


----------



## Smartpal (May 18, 2009)

Don't worry DX can take up to 3 weeks to ship. Relax.


----------



## wchill (May 18, 2009)

Part of my order still hasn't shipped after one month so don't worry, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## cheatmaster5 (May 18, 2009)

DX has been slow lately. I use to get my shipments in about a week in half and now it takes to weeks to ship, then you have to wait another week for it to arrive but its not that bad i once waited 8 months for a order to ship and got sent the wrong item so i canceled the order.


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 18, 2009)

When their product is out of stock, it's hard to tell. I'm still waiting on my 8gb micro and the arrival date keeps slowly being put off... I paid off the item too, and I want to load all my games on the 8gb. My tiny 2gb isn't holding crap right now, I can only hold far less games than I'd like on it right now.

EDIT: I checked the page, and the AK2i is available.. 1-3 days until they ship. Check your email/junk folder to see whether you got an email whether it shipped or not, verify the email address you placed the order with, and if everything's correct then the flashy is on its way and you just didn't know.


----------



## Martiin (May 18, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 18, 2009)

Nope, the item is already in stock, the original topic poster just needs to give it time =P

I'm impatient too, you're not the only one. Give DX a chance, they shipped my AK2i, which I use with pride.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 18, 2009)

The longest I had to wait on something from DX was 2 weeks before they shipped it, that doesn't include how long it takes to get to you.

Thats the trade off with DX, you pay for it in TIME.


----------



## wchill (May 18, 2009)

I think I suffer more when I wait for FREE stuff. It feels like it'll never come.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2009)

DX indeed has been pretty slow lately. I ordered my PSP pandora battery back in April 17th, and it arrived 5 days ago, meaning it took almost 4 weeks to arrive. 

Then again, I'm living in Canada......


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 18, 2009)

Mine took exactly one month to arrive.


----------



## Man18 (May 18, 2009)

It will get there when it gets here.

Dont make more topics about your problems, just update the ones you started with. PS DX has a place to ask questions about DX.

You need to read the information before posting numerous topics about DX being slow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2009)

Just stop posting so many threads, keep it all in one!
I understand you're upset and worried, but that is no reason to spam the forum!

EDIT: I've merged your last two threads, really man, do not post same thing all over the site!


----------



## bestibomber (May 18, 2009)

Sorry about all of the spam.... I'm just really confused.


----------



## Man18 (May 18, 2009)

Confused about keeping 1 TOPIC in 1 TOPIC.


----------



## bestibomber (May 19, 2009)

Okay. Now my status is packaging.


----------



## Soplox (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry it will ship to you the same happened to me and I'm using it right now (Acekard)
C'mon very cheap products+Free Shipping you just have to wait a little longer 

Dealextreme FTW


----------



## playallday (May 19, 2009)

Be happy your not me.  Once when I ordered a DS phat screen from them, it was about 15 *weeks* before I got it.


----------



## bestibomber (May 20, 2009)

My status says "Processing - Contact us for updates." now. Should I just e-mail dealextreme?


----------



## link459 (May 20, 2009)

bestibomber said:
			
		

> My status says "Processing - Contact us for updates." now. Should I just e-mail dealextreme?



Yeah I emailed them when that happened to my order. Next day it was shipped out. Try it!


----------



## bestibomber (May 20, 2009)

link459 said:
			
		

> bestibomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright I just emailed them hopefully they'll  reply and get my order shipped.


----------



## bestibomber (May 20, 2009)

I just got my tracking number, but it doesn't seem to be working..... Is that normal to not work on the first day? When should it start to work?

Thanks.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

bestibomber said:
			
		

> I just got my tracking number, but it doesn't seem to be working..... Is that normal to not work on the first day? When should it start to work?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah that's normal.  Should work in a day or two.


----------



## bestibomber (May 20, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> bestibomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it mean that the "Enquiry Reference Number" page just disappers after they recieve/send the order?

Thanks.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay I guess the order got to HongKong Post now. Do I have to complete a  Online Enquiry Form  at HongKong Post?

Thanks.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 21, 2009)

My order still says processing..does that mean that its shipped already? Or its still being packaged? Cause I ordered like 2 weeks ago and emailed them on Tuesday.


----------



## bestibomber (May 21, 2009)

a


----------



## adgloride (May 21, 2009)

I've bought several things from dealextreme and never had any problems.  I ordered a top toy about 2 weeks ago and it took a week to arrive.


----------



## bestibomber (May 21, 2009)

adgloride said:
			
		

> I've bought several things from dealextreme and never had any problems.  I ordered a top toy about 2 weeks ago and it took a week to arrive.



Okay.. Did you have to complete a Online Enquiry Form at HongKong Post?


----------



## bestibomber (May 22, 2009)

When should Canada Post recieve the order?


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 23, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the thread or anything, but I've just ordered from Dealextreme and wanted to ask you something... I've recieved confirmation of the payment through PayPal. That means that PayPal has already paid the purchase and the money will be taken from my bank account within the next few weeks. That's the normal procedure with PayPal... but I can't see the status of my order in my Dealextreme account. Does it take too long for it to show up? I want to, at least, know when it's been shipped, but when I input the order code, it's not found in my account...


----------



## bestibomber (May 23, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> I don't want to hijack the thread or anything, but I've just ordered from Dealextreme and wanted to ask you something... I've recieved confirmation of the payment through PayPal. That means that PayPal has already paid the purchase and the money will be taken from my bank account within the next few weeks. That's the normal procedure with PayPal... but I can't see the status of my order in my Dealextreme account. Does it take too long for it to show up? I want to, at least, know when it's been shipped, but when I input the order code, it's not found in my account...



Did you get a recipt number or dealextreme number to track it? If not check your e-mail thats where you get the numbers.


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 23, 2009)

bestibomber said:
			
		

> Did you get a recipt number or dealextreme number to track it? If not check your e-mail thats where you get the numbers.



Yes, I got it, but I guess it's now solved. I got an email from them this morning, asking me to confirm my address. I accessed my account and the order is there, waiting for the supplier to send DealExtreme the items, yay.


----------



## Maktub (May 23, 2009)

Crap, I've been waiting for an order for over 50 days now


----------



## Link5084 (May 25, 2009)

I would prefer any of the affiliated sites here on GBATemp to buy flashcarts instead of Dealextreme


----------



## golden (May 26, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Crap, I've been waiting for an order for over 50 days now


same here, i think it's time we cancel orders.


----------

